
Apple’s mega-complicated Lightning connector analyzed - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/electronics/136947-apples-mega-complicated-lightning-connector-analyzed
======
burke
I don't get why this was so strongly spun into an anti-apple piece. They're
selling Lightning<->USB cables for $20 on apple.com. That's a fair price
point, manufacturing challenges or no.

